# Babysitters



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

We have not long arrived and I'm wondering if anyone could advise me on how we go about finding a babysitter?. I have called some of the firms that offer cleaning/babysitting but they don't offer babysitting at night. I'm just looking for someone reliable that we would get to know and feel comfortable leaving our children with, any idea's appreciated thanks...


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there, where in Dubai are you living? My daughter babysits for a few friends children and is really good with the wee ones. 

Take care


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

Many thanks for your reply, we are in Jumeriah 2, is that close to you at all?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

spicypepper said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply, we are in Jumeriah 2, is that close to you at all?


We stay in Jumeriah Village which is about 20 mins away from you - if you want to PM me we can have a chat about it 

Cheers


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Holly can you pm me pls? Interested in having a chat  thanks


----------



## LollyMonster (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello.. Not sure how to PM... Sorry! 

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

To enable te pm facility, one must have over four valid posts. It is to prevent people who wish to spam or in lamens temrs, from being able to pm people right away. Allows the mods to sux out if they are a weirdo/freak/seller/advertiser, etc.


----------



## LollyMonster (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome.. looks like I have to wait for the privilage of PM..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LollyMonster said:


> Awesome.. looks like I have to wait for the privilage of PM..


That is correct Lolly, way too many people join the forum just to try to promote their companies or their professional services, which goes against the forum rules and any members caught doing so are permanently banned from the forum.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

We use homemaids (homemaids.ae) and they do send over babysitters late evening/night.


----------

